# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Gestiona tu campo desde tu computadora con Sofía

## Sofia Gestión Agrícola

*Gestiona tu campo desde tu computadora con Sofía*   *¿QUÉ ES SOFÍA?*
Sofía es tú plataforma web de gestión agrícola, amable e intuitiva, que convierte las libretas de anotaciones y planillas de Excel (tarjas), en un sistema integral de registro, de administración online y de uso gratuito.
A través de tres módulos relacionados puedes automatizar y simplificar la planificación, registro y administración de tu campo, fundo o finca, obteniendo trazabilidad (Información productiva, administrativa y financiera).  Nuestra web en Perú:http://www.sofiagestionagricola.pe Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/sofiagestionagricola/ Twitter: https://twitter.com/SofiaLATAM  *¿QUÉ ES SOFÍA?*
Sofía es tú plataforma web de gestión agrícola, amable e intuitiva, que convierte las libretas de anotaciones y planillas de Excel (tarjas), en un sistema integral de registro, de administración online y de uso gratuito.
A través de tres módulos relacionados puedes automatizar y simplificar la planificación, registro y administración de tu campo, fundo o finca, obteniendo trazabilidad (Información productiva, administrativa y financiera).  *¿Qué se puede hacer con SOFÍA?* 
 *Gestión de campo:* Puedes organizar y administrar los datos e información relacionada a la gestión financiera de tus campos o finca en relación a aspectos como las Remuneraciones, Compras, Ventas, Cuentas corrientes, Gastos, Informes.  *BPA:* Puedes configurar y registrar todas las labores de campo realizadas por un trabajador o maquinaria en aspectos como: Las labores agrícolas, Programas fitosanitarios, Aplicaciones fitosanitarias, Monitoreo de plagas y enfermedades, Monitoreo de estados fenológicos (factores climáticos y procesos agrícolas), Registro de riego, Registro de Bodega.  *COSECHA:* Te permite registrar todas las labores de cosecha realizadas por trabajador, cuadrilla o maquinaria. Puedes monitorear la  Cosecha con o sin cuadrilla, el Muestreo de frutos, Control de calidad, Control patio de acopio y el Registro de trabajadores.  *Características de SOFÍA*  *Gratuito:* El uso de Sofía y sus módulos son 100% gratuitos, sólo cobramos por Informes.  *Multicultivo:*  SOFIA permite llevar la administración por separado de diferentes campos de cultivo.  *Control de stock:* Controla tu bodega y planifica su uso racionalizado. Al momento de generar una orden, el productor estará rebajando de forma inmediata el stock de la bodega, además de unificar varios datos que se necesitan tener relacionados para el momento de una certificación de normas internacionales de producción agrícola.  *Gestión de labores diarias:* Puedes tener el control de las labores ejecutadas por los trabajadores de cada uno de tus predios. Asignar una labor en SOFIA es simple, esto es debido a su diseño el cual vincula datos como valor, rendimiento y lote esta unión ayuda a que la creación y el registro de la labor sea fácil para cualquier usuario.  *Informes:* Es la única característica de Sofía que no es gratuita. Te permite recibir distintos tipos de informes para que puedas saber el comportamiento de tus campos. puedes obtener los informes que necesites para controlar y monitorear los gastos versus el rendimiento de tus campos, teniendo la opción de crear informes pre parametrizados a tu medida. Podemos combinar datos macros para generar gráficos que se acomoden a tus necesidades.  *¿Qué se puede hacer con SOFÍA?* 
 *Gestión de campo:* Puedes organizar y administrar los datos e información relacionada a la gestión financiera de tus campos o finca en relación a aspectos como las Remuneraciones, Compras, Ventas, Cuentas corrientes, Gastos, Informes.  *BPA:* Puedes configurar y registrar todas las labores de campo realizadas por un trabajador o maquinaria en aspectos como: Las labores agrícolas, Programas fitosanitarios, Aplicaciones fitosanitarias, Monitoreo de plagas y enfermedades, Monitoreo de estados fenológicos (factores climáticos y procesos agrícolas), Registro de riego, Registro de Bodega.  *COSECHA:* Te permite registrar todas las labores de cosecha realizadas por trabajador, cuadrilla o maquinaria. Puedes monitorear la  Cosecha con o sin cuadrilla, el Muestreo de frutos, Control de calidad, Control patio de acopio y el Registro de trabajadores.  *Características de SOFÍA*  *Gratuito:* El uso de Sofía y sus módulos son 100% gratuitos, sólo cobramos por Informes.  *Multicultivo:*  SOFIA permite llevar la administración por separado de diferentes campos de cultivo.  *Control de stock:* Controla tu bodega y planifica su uso racionalizado. Al momento de generar una orden, el productor estará rebajando de forma inmediata el stock de la bodega, además de unificar varios datos que se necesitan tener relacionados para el momento de una certificación de normas internacionales de producción agrícola.  *Gestión de labores diarias:* Puedes tener el control de las labores ejecutadas por los trabajadores de cada uno de tus predios. Asignar una labor en SOFIA es simple, esto es debido a su diseño el cual vincula datos como valor, rendimiento y lote esta unión ayuda a que la creación y el registro de la labor sea fácil para cualquier usuario.  *Informes:* Es la única característica de Sofía que no es gratuita. Te permite recibir distintos tipos de informes para que puedas saber el comportamiento de tus campos. puedes obtener los informes que necesites para controlar y monitorear los gastos versus el rendimiento de tus campos, teniendo la opción de crear informes pre parametrizados a tu medida. Podemos combinar datos macros para generar gráficos que se acomoden a tus necesidades.  Nuestra web en Perú:* Sofía Gestión Agricola Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/sofiagestionagricola/ Twitter: https://twitter.com/SofiaLATAM * SofíaGratis:pagado.jpgTemas similares: Sistema y gestiona tu campo desde tu computadora con Sofía Artículo: Alcalde de Olmos gestiona se declare en emergencia su distrito Artículo: Minag gestiona recursos adicionales por S/. 100 millones para Agrobanco Artículo: Agrobanco gestiona con entidades internacionales apalancar recursos para el campo Servicios del Campo

----------

